# OLD SCHOOL BABY!!!



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

just to show some pics of my last fork... (just finished yesterday)

it´s a small kinda' funny thing.

lately I've noticed that the forks are getting a little crazy ... and lost a little essence of thehobby (for me is a hobby)

that is why I have returned to the beginning of time ... when a slingshot was just that ... afork with a pair of simple rubber bands and a piece of leather... A FUNNY LITTLE TOY!!! (it´s christmas you know)




enjoy!!

*merry christmas to you all!!!*


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

great little fork, what wood is that?

PS the pics came in very large for me.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing beats a plain old forked stick and a set of bands....


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice shooter


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

is made from an old branch of spring. (almost all of my natural forks are of the wood)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a cool little fork, and the way you've got it set up it's a good candidate for one of Rayshot's magnetic pouches and some 1/4 inch bb's.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it, it reminds me of the naturals I used to shoot as a kid.
Martin


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Martin said:


> I like it, it reminds me of the naturals I used to shoot *as a kid*.
> Martin


THAT´S THE SPIRIT MR. MARTIN!... YOU JUST HIT THE NAIL!!!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Another fine piece by Chaneke Josh. I love this slingshot (along with all your others) and it's a fine piece. I also highly approve of the old-school tubing and larger pouch for firing stones, hex nuts, and whatever else comes to hand. Great piece and look forward to seeing more of yours in the future.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Two thumbs up !


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that is a beutiful slingshot, nice work.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Verrry nice!









As with all of your frames, this one really draws me in for some reason. There is just something about the effective simplicity with them.

They get the job done, with no frills, or unnecessary embellishments. Its bare bone functionality, and I like it that way some times!









Take Care- John


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Esa recua si es para tumbar huilotas!

That slingshot sure is made for doves..


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool color, is it dyed?


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work once again Josh.. i like it..


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

As we say in here ...

"Ay'stá el pan ...apá" (that's the bread father) lol!


Muy equilibrada mi Josh y también para usted, su leoncita, su bolonchito y resto de la flota felíz Navidad!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's what i like! My favorite shooter is just like that a straight-forward-natural!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE, that is a very nice natural. Simple, without complications or sofistications. You can't go wrong with the basics man. MERRY CHRISTMAS GANG!!!
CHANEKE, muy buena recua. Sencilla, sin complicaciones or sofistificaciones. No te puedes equivocar con lo basico. FELIZ NAVIDAD BANDA!!!


----------

